# blew 2 pistons



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

finally had my car done with all the mods and i blew the pistons...pisses me off...tuning and all was done...i don't know what went wrong yet but this blows


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

oh not cool at all!!!

what happened???

you put a blower on it rite??

damn 

:thumbdwn: 

let me know if i can help you at all..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

boooooooo!!! damn that sucks!!


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

were these the forged pistons????? i believe u were talking about JE pistons before????


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

didn't do the JE pistons, the stock pistons...
but we figured out why the pistons blew...and the person that was tuning the car is going to pay for the pistons and any damage done to the engine..He "said" he tuned it but from what people tell me he didn't even touch the car...should have tuned it myself, but was busy with other stuff...o' well...just gotta wait a lil more


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

wowie! 

keep us informed on what happens with this! If he actually pays or not!

(i know some lawyers hehe)


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

need a spare engine?? I have one for $400

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55088

-Corey
[email protected]


----------

